# Traer script remoto y ejecutar como local (pend)

## helius

Estoy intentando ejecutar por SSH un Shell script que está alojado en un servidor remoto y que se comporte como si estuviese en la máquina local. Este script trabaja con archivos que solo se encuentran en la máquina local. 

Consigo lanzar el script por SSH de forma remota, pero trabaja en la máquina remota.

Es posible lo que quiero hacer? Alguien tiene la receta SSH para que funcione?

----------

## Stolz

Si el script lo ejecutas en otro servidor, obviamente tendrá efecto en ese servidor. Para que tenga efecto en el servidor local solo tienes que copiarlo al servidor local y ejecutarlo desde ahí

Por ejemplo

```
scp usuarioremoto@servidorremoto:/directorio/script

sh script

```

----------

## pcmaster

Evidentemente, si entras por SSH en una máquina remota, todo lo que ejecutes lo hace en esa máquina remota, no en la tuya. Precisamente ssh es para eso.

Si quieres que un script alojado en una máquina remota se ejecute en la tuya, tienes dos opciones:

1- Que la máquina remota tanga un directorio compartido que contenga el archivo, lo montas con NFS o similar y lo ejecutas desde tu máquina leyéndolo del directorio,

2- Descargarte por ssh, ftp u otro protocolo el archivo a tu máquina, y luego ejecutarlo desde la misma.

----------

